# stock photography site that pays for downloads



## buckenmeyer (May 16, 2005)

I was looking for photography sites to link with my site (http://www.buckenmeyer.com) and I came across this site. They payout 20 cents each time someone downloads one of your photos. You also earn money if you refer people and their photos are downloaded (network marketing). 

In other words, if you sign up from my referral i will also earn money for downloads from your photos and you will earn money from people you refer.

http://submit.shutterstock.com/?ref=8522


----------



## buckenmeyer (Jun 5, 2005)

thanks for the suggestion. I have actually found several (dreamtimes.com istockphoto.com bigstockphoto.com, etc.. there are different offers but I really like Shutterstock model because you can make passive income from reffered photographers downloads (although some sites payout more for each photo like yours).


----------



## PeteG (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi
These so-called microstock sites are indeed a great way for enthusiasts to earn a few bob to help finance their hobby. I, for one, will be adding a new piece of glass very shortly, paid for by selling photos on microstock sites. Sales on dreamstime and bigstockphoto have increased rapidly over the last month or so in particular.

More info on my page.

Pete


----------



## ksmattfish (Jun 9, 2005)

It makes me cry that anyone would feel their photos are only worth 20 cents.  :sad:

I'd give my photos away before placing such a low value on them.  I haven't even seen your photos, but I'm telling you, you can do better.

Why is one photog's images more valuable than another's?  Often it's only because they place a higher value on their work.


----------



## Overread (May 25, 2009)

ok this thread is hit with 2 adbots (people with one post in this case) so far -- a bad sign and I would avoid any websites they advertise/recomend.

secondly micro stock can make money - if your willing to put a full working days worth of effort into getting shots every day of a working week. The tiny returns per image mean that you have to sell a lot of images to make any money back off them. Further once you put an image up for microstock you then can't sell it later at a larger price - its lost to that 20cent price.
It sounds really attractive that the website does all the selling and such for you but in reality its not going to make you much money at all unless you put a lot of work into it - and also develop a style that people want along with images that sell (which is different from images that you might want to take photos of).

If your keen on retailing your images look into things like smugmug - where you setup a website through an online printing firm and then you can set the rates on your own images - they will handle printing and shipping. That way you are incontrol of image use, price and such. There is no "get rich quick" in this but its a more direct way to deal with people and its something you can direct people to (your website - your work).


----------

